# Linux VServer bei Strato - Mailserver nicht richtig konfiguriert



## B-Squad (30. April 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Linux VServer bei Strato. Und zwar werden PHP Formulare die auf dem Server sind nicht verschickt... hab herausgefunden, dass dies nicht funktioniert, weil der Mailserver nicht richtig konfiguriert ist

Hab mir mal die Log Datei auf dem Server angeguckt und da stehen solche komischen Sachen, die ich leider nicht verstehe...

Oct 18 16:35:57 linux sendmail[20079]: daemon Daemon0: problem creating SMTP socket
Oct 18 16:36:02 linux sendmail[20079]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): opendaemonsocket: daemon Daemon0: cannot bind: Cann
ot assign requested address


Kann mir jemand dabei helfen ?!


Greez Adrian


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2008)

Es scheint das der Port bereits vergeben zu sein. Gib in der Shell mal bitte ein:


> lsof -i :25



Wobei die *25* für den Standardport steht. Bitte durch andere Zahl ersetzen, wenn ein anderer Port genutzt wird.

In der Kommandozeile sollten dann alle Anwendungen auftauchen die den Port nutzen. Möglicherweise läuft bereits auf diesem Port ein anderer Dienst der dann den Sendmail Daemon nicht arbeiten läßt =)


----------



## B-Squad (7. Mai 2008)

Danke fuer die Antwort .. ich dachte schon mir kann keiner helfen 

Also ich hab den Befehl in die Console eingegeben und es kam folgende Rückmeldung:

COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
xinetd  16166 root    8u  IPv4  10702       TCP *:smtp (LISTEN)


Und nun ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Mai 2008)

B-Squad hat gesagt.:


> Danke fuer die Antwort .. ich dachte schon mir kann keiner helfen


Freu Dich nicht zu früh 
Hmm, SMTP scheint soweit okay zu sein. Dann müssen wir bei sendmail vor greifen. Bitte lies Dir folgende Datei durch: /etc/mail/sendmail.mc.
Der Pfad und der Name kann von Distri zu Distri variieren. In der *.mc steht wie man sendmail konfiguriert und die tatsächliche Konfiguration wird von sendmail aus /etc/mail/sendmail.cf geladen. Dabei kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.

Ich würde Dir aber empfehlen den Support zu fragen. Meistens sind die Supporter per E-Mail recht nett und geben die auf das System zugeschnittenen Tipps.


----------

